
Listen to the crazy sound of Tesla Semi electric truck prototype accelerating - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/09/22/tesla-semi-electric-truck-prototype-crazy-sound-accelerating/
======
jsjohnst
That’s going to turn heads everywhere if it stays sounding like that. Sort of
like a turbo charged sports car take off.

------
thesimp
Sounds like an variable frequency drive in combination with tire noise.
Youtube has some good videos on how VFDs sound like.

Are there any detailed specs on how Tesla controls the electric motor(s) in
the truck? AC, DC, controller types,etc..?

------
mahesh_rm
Is it me or it's a pretty standard sound of a pretty mundane electric train
engine vagon accelerating?

